# 155gal build



## Assassynation (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm picking up a 155gal tank next weekend. I really like the planted builds that I see on here and want to get mine looking like them also. I'm going to adopt the fish that are in there but I'm wondering what they will do with some other fish I want, ie tetras/angel's. They are Frontosa Cichlids and they look real nice. I'm going to have to place them in a smaller tank til I get the big one up to speed. Also, I have to travel 6 hours from Fairbanks to Anchorage and was wondering what you guys recommend for fish transport?


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

I am under the assumption that most Cichlids are aggressive. Try this site to help with fish compatibility. AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor Those underwater castles are looking pretty sweet.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well if you are wanting some tetras, angels and other smaller fish then IMO the fronts wont work and they tend to be diggers so plants wont do well either at least IMO


----------



## Assassynation (Feb 10, 2010)

UPDATE: I did a thunder run to Fairbanks and back to Anchorage. 750 miles round trip in 14 hours with 2 hours getting the tank packed in the truck. The trip up was beautiful but the trip back was an pain in the butt. I started late around 5pm, got to Fairbanks at midnight and packed and loaded the tank, and on the drive back I hit rain, snow, white-out visibility, snow, and more rain. Half way back it stopped and looked like it never happen, went from wet to perfectly dry. I was beet dead tired when I got back around 7am. I was knocked out for like 10 hours after. We're currently cleaning up all the calcium build-up and making the tank look like new again. Tomorrow I will hopefully get it leveled and start cycling.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW!! Sounds like a ruff night but hey you got it home where it belongs


----------



## Assassynation (Feb 10, 2010)

UPDATE: After cleaning and scrubbing the hood/tank/stand, I got the tank leveled. I made a 2x4 74' x 20' frame and used 1/4' 4x4' squares for leveling blocks. I have the tank filled right now will let it get settled for a week then I will start adding the substrate and start the aqua scraping.


----------



## Assassynation (Feb 10, 2010)

Some Pics


----------

